# anyone using engine additives?



## datb0ypr (Sep 12, 2010)

I drive a 06 mkv gli..i was wondering if it's safe to use Lucas engine additives?


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

datb0ypr said:


> I drive a 06 mkv gli..i was wondering if it's safe to use Lucas engine additives?


 100% complete waste of time, money, and engine oil. 

Todays motor oil is made to meet VERY strict regulations. Any of todays name brand (mobil 1, Pennzoil, Valvoline, Castrol, ect) work perfectly. Any additive you add is only going to do ONE thing. Dilute the composition of the motor oil you have in your crank case. That oil in your crankcase that MAJOR companies spend 100,000 of thousands of dollars of research and development on. Do you think "Lucas" knows somthing that the big oil companies that are looking to make a great, market competitive product do not?!?!?!?!? 

Use a quality, VW speced, motor oil at the correct oil change interval and you will get the best protection you can get.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*whar addatives do*

enrich the seller


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

datb0ypr said:


> I drive a 06 mkv gli..i was wondering if it's safe to use Lucas engine additives?


yes, I use engine oil additives... more on that snake oil later.

Lucas oil additive? Do not use. When mixed in with oil, it has a tendency to cause the oil to aerate, ie as an analogy, turning it to whipped cream....

What I'm trying out:
http://lcdinc.com/products_lube_control.php


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

molbdenum disuphide oil additive smooths out high mileage noisy engines...on average there's about 1 or 2 mpg gain in fuel mileage. 

Most off the shelf additives are, snake oil. junk that does nothing and often does more harm than good . Thick goop or seal swellers, they arent good. Stay away from lucas/STP/Slick50/wynns etc. Lubegard has some good products as does LubroMoly. 

check out bobistheoilguy.com lots of good discussion in those forums.


----------

